# Mowing Sunglasses?



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Does anyone have a recommendation for "mowing" sunglasses? Sometimes when I am mowing, it is hard to see where I just cut because of the angle of the sun. Right now I am using polarized black lenses. Is there a lens color or coating that makes a difference?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I use a clear safety glass from 3M.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Serengeti Drivers
Block the glare but still let you see detail and contrast


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I have this problem as well. I hope we see more ideas.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

I always use my Pit Vipers. They cover a large portion of my face and they're stylish


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

any eye protection is a must especially with sun . i must have 16 pairs from cheap to somewhat pricey .

look for polarized , try them to see if they are comfortable , dont bother you . no need to spend a lot

i recently picked up stanley on sale at lowes and they are excellent. close to Oakley


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

I use Carhartt Carthage safety sunglasses. Bronze lens. The padding around the lenses is great for keeping out debris from mowing or string trimming, and the bronze lens seems to help the green colors pop a little.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone try yellow lenses?

Polarized definitely helps in the sun


----------



## Jairow (Nov 12, 2019)

I like Costa sunglasses. They're polarized, light, and durable. Some of them also wrap around and provide protection and may serve as a good substitute for safety glasses. They also look good enough for daily wear.

They're not cheap, but that might also help in taking care of them and ensuring you know where they are at all times. I use Costa Caballitos with a Cablz retainer.

I think I've seen LCN with some white Costas on some of his YT videos.


----------



## double_e5 (May 3, 2020)

I'm not a huge Oakley fan, but I found some Gascans with Prizm lenses for a good deal and gave them a shot. The contrast you pick up in bright sun is fantastic. I always wear them when I mow. I play a lot of golf and always took my sunglasses off to read greens, but I don't with these. I can pickup differences in grain and contour much easier than with the naked eye.


----------



## Picolopete (May 28, 2020)

Jairow said:


> I like Costa sunglasses. They're polarized, light, and durable. Some of them also wrap around and provide protection and may serve as a good substitute for safety glasses. They also look good enough for daily wear.
> 
> They're not cheap, but that might also help in taking care of them and ensuring you know where they are at all times. I use Costa Caballitos with a Cablz retainer.
> 
> I think I've seen LCN with some white Costas on some of his YT videos.


Please check if they have an impact rating before trusting them as safety glasses!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.framesdirect.com/knowledge-center/lens-color-guide


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Smith polarized chromapop plus! You will never put on another pair of costas again!


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I love love love my oakley M frames. Wear everyday for work and working outside at home. The prism lenses are specifically designed for contrast in grass conditions. 100% recommend them.


----------

